# Percy - The Fader FH



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

This guy was bruoght to Island Pets as a trade in. He was 24.99 so i thuoght id give hima try. He started to eat food in the first 10 mins he was in the tank(food for the other fish). he is about 3.5 inches and not shy at all.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

In the 20 or in the 70?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

hes in the 20 for now.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

He should get along great with your Argentea


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I didn't see this guy @ IPU a few days ago. 
Nice purchase Pete!!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

he was in richmond. agian it was a trade in. they have 2 more non faders for the same price. one ok one really nice colourd one.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahh, I went to the Burnaby store.
Same size?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yes same size. both were in richmond.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

NIce pix Pete!!
He looks alike he has some strong Midas/RD genes.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah he does. I hope his kok pops later as he grows like the midas.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

new pics:


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

nice pix Peter. I can kind of see a kok growing on it


----------

